
Common nonsense - rovercaps
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/common-nonsense-kapil-rajak?trk=prof-post
======
helthanatos
This article begins with truth quality in math then switches to talking about
illogical people. Misleading someone intentionally is lying. Saying you'll do
something if something does/doesn't happen and not doing what you say under
the conditions is lying. Literary fallacies are real. Induction and deduction
logic applied in math, when applied to English, can be fallacious. Assuming
that the truth value of a math statement is the same as a statement in
language is a terrible mistake.

------
sukilot
This is a common mistake by computer folks. They treat English as a formal
language, and ignore subtext and context when trying to draw inferences.
People aren't as stupid as robots say they are, they use a sophisticated
pattern matching and contextual fuzzy logic that our computers are only just
starting to be competitive at.

------
IsaacL
I remember puzzling over the mathematical definition of "implies" in first
year CS. I understand why it is defined the way it is in the context of
mathematical logic, but I always puzzled at a deeper issue: when were we going
to learn how connect symbolic logic to reality? Combining the truth values of
P and Q seemed relatively straightforward. But how did you work out those
truth values in the first place? How did ambigous words apply to a complex
reality?

I later found out that Aristotelian logic held the answers, and modern
symbolic logic was a weird set of mathematical formalisms that wrenched out
one part of classical logic (propositions) but omitted the theory of terms
(concepts), without which, logic becomes a system of meaningless symbol games.
This is the book that showed me a world of logic both perfectly rigorous and
perfectly descriptive of human cognition:
[https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Objectivist-
Epistemology...](https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Objectivist-Epistemology-
Expanded-Second-ebook/dp/B002OSXD8C) (if the author's name triggers you,
obviously this book is not for you, but if you enjoy far-out intellectual
adventures, you'll be in for a mind-blowing ride).

------
M_Grey
Again, politicians and advertisers, not to mention religious leaders and
parents who don't like to be questioned will continue to oppose anything which
empowers children with the skills and tools to think critically.

------
marmot777
Our society needs to learn the basics of reasoning, stat!

------
singham
This is what happens when you generalize expertise from your field to other
fields.

